# Beginner on oars- State bridge to Two bridges ??



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

That's a great choice. The ferry from the state bridge launch into the main flow is probably the hardest part. Class 2 after that. At sub 1k CFS, there's a bit of meandering towards the end and I'm pretty sure the majority of the flow goes left at the questionable areas. Would estimate 2hrs for float time.


----------



## nervouswater (Jun 3, 2008)

At current water levels that’s a good choice, just be careful on any stretches as snow melt starts to increase water levels in the coming weeks and months. It’s a lot longer section, but two bridges to catamount is also a great section to learn to row on.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Catamount is closed, do not go there.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

That's a good beginner float. Agree that ferrying over to the maini current at the put in is probably the hardest move. Worst case scenario you just drag thru a gravel bar. Rancho to state is another good section with _maybe _a marginal step up in difficulty.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

I did this float just recently. The float was super easy and there isn't much that should give you trouble. All of the rapids are basic wave trains, possibly a rock here or there to dodge, overall one of the easiest floats I've done. 

It's not bad when the flows are higher but if you feel nervous then now is an excellent time to go, in my opinion, while it's still low and slow in most spots. The gauges have gone up every day over the past few days.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Consider launching at Rancho to get just a few more miles in. Seems like I always see eagles down there and one spring run pretty sure I saw a mink.


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

markhusbands said:


> Consider launching at Rancho to get just a few more miles in. Seems like I always see eagles down there and one spring run pretty sure I saw a mink.


I second this. Launching at Rancho would be more beginner friendly and you can also have them run shuttle for you if needed.


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

Treswright3 said:


> Catamount is closed, do not go there.


Permanently?


----------



## JCB233 (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks for the help everyone, seems like it could be a good option for us. Thinking of going in the next couple days.


----------



## carvingsnow (May 3, 2013)

Catamount is open. Used ramp on Saturday


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

RidgeLivin said:


> Permanently?


No, only for the next few weeks.




carvingsnow said:


> Catamount is open. Used ramp on Saturday


It "was" open on Saturday. The closure began on Monday, April 5th. If you floated on Saturday did you not see all of the signs?! I thought they were hard to miss at the put-ins. 

I can't find the press release but it is now closed. Rancho is not running shuttles to Catamount during this time. 

Here's what I have from one of the fly shop sites:
*The Catamount Recreation Site – including the boat ramp – will be temporally closed from April 5 – April 23 due to construction activities to improve the site.*


----------



## alaskagirl4ever (Jun 28, 2016)

Treswright3 said:


> Catamount is closed, do not go there.


do you know why it is closed? do you have a link to find out more info. not planning on going soon but was thinking of it for a "girls trip" in June. Thanks!


----------



## Rwoods (Jul 29, 2016)

Only concern is the wind blowing you BACK UP RIVER on that section in the afternoon.


----------



## fuzzyb22 (Sep 11, 2020)

The ramp at Two Bridges is just below the two bridges. The second, lower bridge can be too low at more than 5000cfs for bigger boats. You can take out between the two bridges on river right at a small, easy-to-miss grassy spot where you should have a friend or two to help catch you in the fast water Then comes a short portage to the ramp and parking lot. Scout it first. Below 4500 cfs there's plenty of head room.


----------

